
Ask HN: Will you ever trust CNN again? - gamechangr
I have watch CNN fairly regularly - before the elections - I thought of them as a quality channel.<p>I know my trust for CNN has never been lower.<p>I can&#x27;t imagine believing in any of their polls in the future
======
PaulHoule
CNN has always been crap.

There just is not enough "news" to fill up 24 hours. CNN spends about half as
much to produce 24 hours of news as NBC spends to produce 30 minutes.

So most of the time CNN is the "school shooting channel" or the "MH370
channel". Back in the day you'd see Anderson Cooper being beat up by
Mubarack's thugs, but now it is so depressing to see him sit behind a desk and
rap, taking the stupid things the democrats and republicans say seriously.

For the past year or so CNN has been the "Donald Trump Channel", even if they
don't like him or cover him negatively. Donald Trump has kept Americans of all
political persuasions glued to the news because you never know what wacky
thing will come out of his mouth next. Donald Trump has been good to CNN, Fox
News, and even MSNBC in terms of ratings, dollars and cents.

~~~
JSeymourATL
FLASHBACK: Jon Stewart Revels in CNN's Split-Screen Reporting
>[http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/jon-stewart-
revel...](http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/jon-stewart-revels-cnns-
split-520106)

~~~
gamechangr
Dude - that's an awesome link. I have been a long time watcher of CNN. I used
think they were highly respected. I will still watch, but will continue to
notice more and more low quality and low integrity productions.

This is exactly what I mean, it isn't just "they've moved far left". It's
worse than that, it's that they are making things up.

I wish I could upvote it twice!

------
arkitaip
Well, I can't think of a single organization that got the polls right so I'm
not sure why you would only blame CNN.

~~~
gamechangr
It wasn't JUST the polls, which were horrible.

I honestly don't agree - or I believe that CNN was substantially worse - but
that's just from personal experience and hard to quantify.

I started FACT-Checking their interviews. They were also disappointing. You
can google FACT-Check CNN and read a number of articles.

They used to be solid on the fact, but it's pretty hard for them to be
credible at the moment.

I was just curious if other CNN watchers (not haters) felt the same way?

------
sharemywin
The polls were national polls and she won the popular vote.

~~~
fbreduc
the popular vote has more to do with her landslide victory in CA than anything
else. The gap between her and trump there was in the millions. That is the
thing about winning, you can win, but you can't win harder. If you win by a
sliver or a mile it's still just winning and that's why the electoral system
is important.

